# Almost as obsene as the animal love thread........



## Flight-LP (Jun 19, 2009)

Must have been a slow news day...........

I always wonder why I see so many single women at Home Depot!

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Woman-Severely-Injured-in-Sex-ToyPower-Tool-Encounter.html

Oh, to have worked the ER that day!


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 19, 2009)

> The man who called 911 about the incident admitted attaching the sex toy to the saw and then using the high-powered, homemade device on his partner, according to the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office.


 
There goes the myth that men know how to use their "tools".


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 19, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks, I s'pose...


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 19, 2009)

thats the problem with homemade toys.... never as good as the stuff you can buy


----------



## Sasha (Jun 19, 2009)

What puzzles me even more than the story are some of the comments written in response to it.


----------



## Chelle (Jun 19, 2009)

:huh:

Oh, hell no.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 19, 2009)

Should be an Honorable Mention here...


----------



## Meursault (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, I remember this. And yes, I thought it's Honorable Mention-worthy too.

You know, even if it had functioned properly, I can't imagine that combination of speed and force being enjoyable.


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 19, 2009)

wow!  What could you say to that one?  lol


----------



## Chelle (Jun 19, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> wow!  What could you say to that one?  lol



Umm. Ouch?


----------



## ResTech (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm all for trying new and "fun" things... but ne potentionally pleasuring thing that involves a saw is out of the question!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 20, 2009)

Why would someone leave the saw attached?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 20, 2009)

I am reminded of a song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usez...6011CD4CB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usez-5piso0&feature=PlayList&p=E84D6416011CD4CB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 20, 2009)

.... (Speechless).... :wacko:


----------



## Ped101 (Jun 20, 2009)

not really sure how to respond to that one


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am reminded of a song...



Funny.. I was reminded of this one. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TGiqef2Fp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hypnotist321 (Jul 9, 2009)

I remember a call, 14 year old girl standing, one foot each, on two kitchen chairs.  Broom handle was the toy of choice...  a chair slipped, the broom didn't, she came down hard - on the broom.   You'd have thought the broom was up in the diaphram.

I was shocked to learn that she was treated, released a few days later, and probably will still be able to have children!  (How she delt with telling her parents what happened - that I'll never know).


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like xkcd has been reading these news.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 9, 2009)

Hypnotist321 said:


> I remember a call, 14 year old girl standing, one foot each, on two kitchen chairs.  Broom handle was the toy of choice...  a chair slipped, the broom didn't, she came down hard - on the broom.   You'd have thought the broom was up in the diaphram.
> 
> I was shocked to learn that she was treated, released a few days later, and probably will still be able to have children!  (How she delt with telling her parents what happened - that I'll never know).



O_O You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## DawnParr (Jul 18, 2009)

That's nuts... when i was in highschool a girl on the bus got caught using a soda bottle...  yuck


----------



## k8ek8e (Jul 30, 2009)

Google the drilldo sometime. Pretty strange.


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 30, 2009)

This reminds me of that crazy chair George Clooney's character makes for his wife's anniversary present in "Burn After Reading" hahaha


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 30, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> That's nuts... when i was in highschool a girl on the bus got caught using a soda bottle...  yuck



When I was in high school a girl was caught using one of those giant pencils you get at a novelty store haha 

I think she ended up transferring schools because of the embarrassment.

The things some people will do to "pleasure" themselves ; )


----------



## Meursault (Jul 30, 2009)

For the curious, there's at least one site devoted to horrific fusions of power tool and sex toy. Needless to say, I won't be posting the link.

For the differently curious, SDN EM has a few threads about this. There are some notable entries in "Things I Learned From My Patients".


----------

